# 212's and swamp lites.



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Well i finally bought new rims and tires, i ended up getting 14" ITP 212's and 28" swamplites. Got the 212's in mat black, i'm hoping it looks good. Anybody have this setup? If ya do could ya post a few pics, my stuff doesn't get here for 2 weeks, i hate waiting.:worried:


----------

